
On Misunderstanding Economics - bpolania
http://stumblingandmumbling.typepad.com/stumbling_and_mumbling/2015/10/on-misunderstanding-economics.html
======
nabla9
A Country is a company metaphor is probably the most common source of
misunderstandings. It's everywhere in political discussion. A company or a
household is open system. A country is best modeled as a closed system with
feedback loops.

Classic:

[https://hbr.org/1996/01/a-country-is-not-a-
company](https://hbr.org/1996/01/a-country-is-not-a-company)

------
sharemywin
I have a couple problem with economics evangelism. You never hear them talk
about conditions for market failure.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_failure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_failure)

To the concept of Pareto optimal assumes resources are allocated reasonably in
the first place.

